# LF Drywaller in South Central PA



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

I need a quality drywall sub for remodel jobs in Lancaster/York county area PA. Looking for someone who does quality work at a fair price, I make sure my subs make money, no cheapy here.


----------



## IROCTintZ28 (Jan 16, 2008)

I live in Lititz, been hanging for about 3 years finishin for 2, learned from one of the best (so i'm told). We have done quite a bit of remodels, anything from gutted houses, old barns, farmhouses, city row homes. Your welcome to give me a call. i still sub for a small drywall company now, and were very busy with new homes and such. but depending on the size of your jobs i would be interested. you can shoot me an email, [email protected]


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

It's hard to believe that guys aren't doing good work for a fair price these days. Northeast Ohio is dead as far as drywall is concerned. At best I can set up work 2 weeks in advance.


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

We've referred & know Matt, from Heifer Drywall over here in Reading. 
I think the number is 610-698-0304.

Usually we end up hanging & finishing our own stuff, but that's maybe 1-10 sheets a year average!

Sorry I don't know any Lancaster guys...
~Matt


----------



## Drywall Swine (Jan 6, 2008)

*Lancaster County Drywall sub*

*Hello Orson, my name is Matt from Full House Drywall Specailists. I read your post and wanted to tell you a little about our company. My partner Brandon and I actually just recently started our business. We are young, hardworking individuals and take much pride in our hanging and finishing. We have many references and information we can fax to you. We started this company with quality in mind. We got tired of seeing poor quality work being done in past employment and crazy rates being paid. We offer a quality product, in a professional manner, at an competitive rate. I would like to hear more about yourself, it would be nice to sub for a trustworthy Contractor. Thanks!  *


----------



## Drywall Swine (Jan 6, 2008)

*Here's our email address :[email protected]
1717 666-8762
*


----------



## Muddauber (Nov 2, 2007)

Drywall Swine said:


> *Hello Orson, my name is Matt from Full House Drywall Specailists. I read your post and wanted to tell you a little about our company. My partner Brandon and I actually just recently started our business. We are young, hardworking individuals and take much pride in our hanging and finishing. We have many references and information we can fax to you. We started this company with quality in mind. We got tired of seeing poor quality work being done in past employment and crazy rates being paid. We offer a quality product, in a professional manner, at an competitive rate. I would like to hear more about yourself, it would be nice to sub for a trustworthy Contractor. Thanks!  *


Mat,
Get out of the partnership while your still young.It will never work.One partner will take on all the responsabilities and the other will go along for the ride.I gave 15 of my prime years to a partnership.Finally had all I could take and got out.It was a very bitter split,like a nasty divorce I guess,though I would'nt know.I have a wonderfull wife of 32 years who I put through hell during that time.Now I have my own co. and I'm very content with my business, and family life.
Sorry,I dont mean to discourage you,it's just that I've seen very very few partnerships in construction that work out.


----------



## Drywall Swine (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, and yes Ive seen many partnerships fail, but we both see eye to eye and know what it takes to run this business. We are both very dedicated and share the same views. This is what we live to do! DRYWALLarty:


----------



## Muddauber (Nov 2, 2007)

I wish you both much success. NOW GET TO WORK!:w00t:


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

*butcherman*

Unfortunately a lot of drywallers profess to be good but they just want to get in and out, or they undercut their price so much that they cut back on coats and quality to make time.I'm not saying everyone is bad but i've been called in to fix many disasters done by fly by nights who promise the world.I feel for the people sucked in by a number that sounds good.Renovations are usally rough due to old framing and tie ins that require extra work so that they don't crack or show and that is tough to get if you are competing with bids.My advice is to ask what steps are takin to ensure the quality of the job.Any true pro can explain so you can understand what it takes.A good question to ask for example is what is the differance between all purpose,mid-weight and light-weight joint compounds.You will know by the answer if the contractor is experienced or not.By the way the answer is more than just the weight they all have special purposes and reasons.


----------



## Drywall Swine (Jan 6, 2008)

absolutely correct:thumbsup:


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanx for the reply. It's good to see someone appreciates what a true art this is and cares enough to learn all the aspects of the trade.


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

By the way good luck with your business. Coming from someone who had a business with his brother for ten years, it's rough but if you respect each other and don't let pride get in the way and worry about producing the best product you can. You will be O.K. May i also suggest when a problem arises you worry about the solution more than the cause of the problem. If you do this you will grow in more ways than you will realize. Iwish you the best


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

> worry about the solution more than the cause of the problem


:notworthy Mind if I use that for my sig to help me remember?


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

Feel free. I just hate seeing blame games and no solutions. My crew sometimes spend more time fighting over who's at fault than they do fixing the problem.


----------



## Drywall Swine (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

No problem :thumbup:


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

boman47k said:


> :notworthy Mind if I use that for my sig to help me remember?


 
First I forgot where I saw this. Just stumbled across it again. Second, I was watching The Big Idea on tv and some lady who is a motivational speaker/author said the very same thing. Thought that was interesting to hear it repeated so soon.


----------



## Drywall Swine (Jan 6, 2008)

ORSON Still like to hear from you!


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

Matt, sorry, things have been crazy, I'll email you and thank you for responding


----------



## Drywall Swine (Jan 6, 2008)

no problem bud, look forward to hearing from you.


----------

